# Plex Media Server and FreeBSD 10



## ikbendeman (Jan 13, 2014)

I cannot get multimedia/plexmediaserver to work properly. According to their forums, someone posted that they got it to work in a jail on FreeBSD 10 by installing 9.2-RELEASE into that jail. I tried to create a jail using the package sets for 9.2 but I can't quite figure out jails. They said that it doesn't work because of a bug in python that is packaged within plex and clang's libraries. I installed misc/compat9x... still no luck. Should I try to libmap.conf to lang/gcc48's libraries (that is what I compiled it with, both on 9.2, when it worked, and on 10-RC5. I'm afraid to use libmap.conf because most all of my ports were built with system clang and I don't want _everything else_ pointing to the wrong libraries. Side note: I'm posting within firefox as we speak, which was built with gcc48 and no problems here.


----------



## ikbendeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Getting Plex Media Server Running on FreeBSD 10: http://www.joelroberts.org/getting-plex-media-server-running-on-freebsd10/

Okay, why does this work? Even though I couldn't get the first sed command to work for me, plex now works on 10, without a jail.


----------

